# Link to NSFW Furry Text-Adventure Bot!



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 6, 2019)

Heya all ^^

Just released a game I've been working on with another for a few months called: College Daze

Playing as a subby red panda where you get to experience an end of College partay! Complete with alcohols, strange trips to the 4th dimension and of course a little bit of lewd 

You can play the game via a bot on either Telegram or Discord. I hope you all enjoy! Or not, you can also not enjoy but I personally hope it's the former!


Telegram: Furry Adventure Games
Discord: Join the Furry Text Adventures Discord Server!

Telegram Announcements: Interactive Furry Game Announcements
Twitter Announcements: InterFurCreations (@fur_inter) on Twitter


----------

